# Private Messages



## KRBK Consultant (Sep 30, 2011)

I think private messages should be allowed after 2 posts.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Understood, and thank you for your input.


----------



## JayJSea (Apr 9, 2012)

It took me forever to register because of the captcha only to find out I cant PM another user.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I know that there are some folks who would very much like to PM after just one post but sadly, there are just as many people who would use that opportunity to spam the forum.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Yes, spammers love private messages so we had to set the limit to 5 posts. The other thing not to forget is that we don't allow referrals for satellite service to be solicited via PM. If someone reports you, your account will be closed.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> The other thing not to forget is that we don't allow referrals for satellite service to be solicited via PM.


Is it OK in the open forums?

Hit me up, peeps.


----------

